# Sick bird?



## Ladyhawke (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a hen that has been sneezing, and looks terrible. I thought at first she was molting, but now not so much. I noticed her "sneezing" the other day, but she is still running around eating and drinking and has just started to lay really soft shell eggs.

Is there something I can give her to stop the sneezing? Is it contagious? Should I separate her from the others? She is a mixed breed RIR/Americana. She's a good layer, but I'm worried about her.

Thanks for any help.

Ladyhwke


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would separate her and feed her chicken broth for a few days. It might be contagious it might be just simple respiratory illness. If she's not better in a few days you may need to take other measures.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

seems quite a few people been having this problem lately, is it common ?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Stress of changing seasons. Light changes. Can't imagine it's going around cause its in all different parts of the world. Does bird flu ring any bells with you?


----------

